# seedboutique ?



## Waspfire (Nov 13, 2008)

was pllanning on ordering from them anyone ever used these guys before thats in the US will be my firts purchase so trying to find oiut if there honest or not plan on ordering afghani and master kush, anyone ever tried these strains if so how where they will be my first real grow(grown bagseed up till now) with real seeds ty and advice will will appreciated


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

No experience with those particular strains, but I did use seed boutique last year without any problems.  I am in the southern US.  Hope that helped.


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> No experience with those particular strains, but I did use seed boutique last year without any problems. I am in the southern US. Hope that helped.


 
sure does smokinmom in same part of us as if u couldnt tell by my name lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 13, 2008)

No idea about them flaboy420. marijuana-seeds.nl is a good seedbank and I have read and heard great things about hempdepot.ca

I would go with hempdepot.ca because you can get a better variety from different breeders.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 13, 2008)

Gypsy Nirvana's seedboutique is a very legit seedbank.  One of my top 3.


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 13, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Gypsy Nirvana's seedboutique is a very legit seedbank. One of my top 3.


 
cool thansk for stopping in disco i think i have changed my mind now on the strains i am getting going to go with nirvana  durban poison and papaya .


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 13, 2008)

That durban will be a giant. It is fantastic smoke too. When are you planning on putting them outside?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 13, 2008)

i agree with godspeedsuckah,the Db is a great smoke,but gets way tall for inside growing.ya better gat your clippers out and tie down like a btch if growing inside.i had to pull some for this reason.i tried inside,my bad


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 13, 2008)

:goodposting: :yeahthat:


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 13, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> That durban will be a giant. It is fantastic smoke too. When are you planning on putting them outside?


 
these will be for next spring for my outdoor grow
havent tried a indoor grow yet but plan on trying a box idea i saw in somones post with 2 rubbermaid tubs goign to try like 4 bagseed and lst the crap out of them to see what i can do with it indoors till spring gets here


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Nov 13, 2008)

hey man I just ordered from seed boutique on the 10th. Got a order confirmation email that day and an email saying the order had moved on to the packing dept. on the 11th. Then just got an email today, the 13th, saying my order has been shipped in full. Will let you know how long it takes. I ordered just 1 pack of Master kush from white label. Shipping was only like $4. I'm in the Midwest. I've checked out alot of different seedbanks and they definitely have the best prices and shipping is cheap. Hopefully they come quickly and in good shape


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 14, 2008)

heres a quick ?? about the durban poison strain for u guys who have grown her is this a purple bud strain? all the pictures i see on the seedbank sites show a purple flower was just wondering is thta rare or do they all go purple if so what a plus it will be when i start growing those  

so my 3 strains i am ordering on tuesday are durban poison, nirvana papaya, and Northern lights what do u guys think for a firts order?


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 14, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> hey man I just ordered from seed boutique on the 10th. Got a order confirmation email that day and an email saying the order had moved on to the packing dept. on the 11th. Then just got an email today, the 13th, saying my order has been shipped in full. Will let you know how long it takes. I ordered just 1 pack of Master kush from white label. Shipping was only like $4. I'm in the Midwest. I've checked out alot of different seedbanks and they definitely have the best prices and shipping is cheap. Hopefully they come quickly and in good shape


 
nice thats the kinda info i was looking for thanks. Keep me updated on the delivery also it says u get a freebie pack of seeds with eveyr order let me know if thats true or not, not a big deal but a plus


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 14, 2008)

just recieved my order.I started the process on the 6th and had them in hand on the 13th, so a week exactly. I ordered the auto ak 47 and recieved 5 power skunk(free) and 1 female durban poison(free).. So, fast and stealth equals good seedbank.


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 14, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> just recieved my order.I started the process on the 6th and had them in hand on the 13th, so a week exactly. I ordered the auto ak 47 and recieved 5 power skunk(free) and 1 female durban poison(free).. So, fast and stealth equals good seedbank.


 
u talking bout seedboutique or attitude ms4ms?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 14, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No idea about them flaboy420. marijuana-seeds.nl is a good seedbank and I have read and heard great things about hempdepot.ca
> 
> I would go with hempdepot.ca because you can get a better variety from different breeders.


 
I'll throw my kudos in for HempDepot.ca as well.  Great service, great communication through email.  I can't say anything about US Customs though as it was a within Canada transaction.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 14, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> heres a quick ?? about the durban poison strain for u guys who have grown her is this a purple bud strain? all the pictures i see on the seedbank sites show a purple flower was just wondering is thta rare or do they all go purple if so what a plus it will be when i start growing those
> 
> so my 3 strains i am ordering on tuesday are durban poison, nirvana papaya, and Northern lights what do u guys think for a firts order?



I haven't had purple durban poison but I suppose it is possible in the right conditions, maybe, anyone???


----------



## kaneboy (Nov 14, 2008)

seed boutique are the fastest and best i have found also attitude and hemp depot are good too but depends what you want ?lot of good banks and strains around now


----------



## brushybill (Nov 14, 2008)

thought i'd chime in, i recently bought some seeds from seedboutique with a cc, the service was great and very fast. i also really like peak seeds, great genetics and great service


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 14, 2008)

i back up brushybill on that one i ordered dutch passion master kush on november 10th and got them on the 13th!! even though tuesday was a holiday


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Nov 15, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> i back up brushybill on that one i ordered dutch passion master kush on november 10th and got them on the 13th!! even though tuesday was a holiday


 
Damn thats fast! I ordered mine onn the 10 as well with a cc. Maybe any day now then...what were the freebies?


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 15, 2008)

They were original haze x skunk 1, but this week I got mazar-i-sharif in the package.


----------



## 420usagrow (Nov 16, 2008)

I am backing all the others here who have had great experiences with seedboutique. I have order over 5 times this year, and I was afraid to order initally after I checked the prices and most beans were $15-$20 less than other sites. I was sure it was too good to be true, but thanks to forums like this here, I was able to find out they are legit!
On my last order, I had ordered a 5 pack of feminized Dutch Passion Pure Power Plant, and when I opened to germ a couple, I found out they sent me a 10 pack! That made my day! Thanks seedboutique! 420usagrow


----------



## asiagrower (Nov 17, 2008)

seedboutique rocks.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Nov 21, 2008)

Got my beans today! 11 days from placing order. I got 1 pack of Master Kush from White Label. 5 FREE Mazar-I-Shariff were included. All seeds are good size and color. When i was ordering i compared Seed Boutique, Attitude, and Dr Chronic all at the checkout screen with shipping and everything and just went with the cheapest, which was SB($5 cheaper than DR & $10 cheaper than Attitude, which is saying alot when itcomes to only $20 worth of seeds). I've ordered once each from Attitude and DR C. and can't complain about either one, now i'm glad to add SB to my list of trusted bean distributors


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that they changed their freebies.  I had like 20 free HazexSkunks.


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for all the replys to this thread i am putting my order in with them this week  will be my firts purchase of quality seeds hope i have luck with these cause the bagseeds i have grown have all been female so far hope i continue with the streak lol ordering nirvannas early misty and there papaya, wanna try indicas pretty sure all my bagseed has been sativas so far wish me luck


----------



## stone0087 (Nov 26, 2008)

excuse me im new here but not to this and i ordered from seedboutique quite awhile ago upon checking on my ordered i found that my order had been cashed but ive still yet to recieve anything no confirmation on order nothing its been 3 weeks since cashing


----------



## erasmus (Dec 1, 2008)

^^sorry to hear that^^

I just recently ordered from them, got it today. Total amount of time was about 10 days. Communication was good, it was about 7 days from the email notification of shipment to its receipt. Prices were the reason I ordered from them.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 1, 2008)

stone0087 said:
			
		

> excuse me im new here but not to this and i ordered from seedboutique quite awhile ago upon checking on my ordered i found that my order had been cashed but ive still yet to recieve anything no confirmation on order nothing its been 3 weeks since cashing


 
have u tried contacing them at all about this?also how did u pay?


----------



## stone0087 (Dec 1, 2008)

i sent a money order through regular post. in my opinion thats were everything went to the wind it was probably intercepted by local officals and my money order was probably stolen so......... but i have had great communication with them all my emails were responded to promptly the only thing i can possibly do now is request a copy of the cashed imo which wiil cost me 25$ and three day time to find out what i already dread


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 1, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Damn thats fast! I ordered mine onn the 10 as well with a cc. Maybe any day now then...what were the freebies?


i got a weird freebie it was mazahri sharaf or some weird name i cant remember how to spell it it was an outdoor seed, so i dont know, not that happy with the freebies wish i would of got the skunk :hubba:, sorry for not replying i never saw this thread replyed till now lol, good luck


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 1, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> i got a weird freebie it was mazahri sharaf or some weird name i cant remember how to spell it it was an outdoor seed, so i dont know, not that happy with the freebies wish i would of got the skunk :hubba:, sorry for not replying i never saw this thread replyed till now lol, good luck



You would rather have the mazar-i-sharif, it's a decent mostly indica hybrid and it can be grown indoors in a reasonable amount of time. The skunk x haze would take maybe 14 to 16 weeks indoor. If you'd rather have the sativa high then you were on the right track with your statement, but who wants to flower a plant for four months, the yeild can only get so big.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 1, 2008)

heres what i found on the freebie and i would agree i would rtaher have it then the other one they had IMO

but heres what i found on it from bc bud depot

*This is one of the best true breeding indicas in our collection. These seeds were collected by Sam the Skunkman in the region over 30 years ago and maintained ever since. It blew everyone away at the 420 cup in 2006, where we called it lemon kush. It has a brilliant lemon odor and frosty hard buds. It is easy to grow and a very stout indica that can be closely planted in tables. This is very different from Petrolia Headstash in that it is a full on kush type, not typical of most afghani strains.*


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 2, 2008)

as with everyone else i have to say seedboutique is a fine operation and to get seeds to aus in 5 days from ordering is unreal and highly recommended


----------

